# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Boston Report

## marybeth

Thanks to all for the many great suggestions for our trip to Boston last week. It was great, although limited and lots of time was spent in class, reading and then...going to concerts (more on this later.) Sorry in advance  for the length.

I arrived on Sunday for a weeklong professional course on leadership at Harvard. This was my second such course and let me just say it was spectacular. As my boss says its Harvard for a reason. So many knowledgeable speakers and participants. One highlight was I was selected to participate on a panel with Howard Gardner, the professor of psychology who developed the theory of multiple intelligences, due to my short essay on Bob Dylan.

Anyway, besides Mr. Bartleys Burger (meh) I unfortunately did not get to take advantage of any dining recs for Cambridge. This was mostly due to being  exhausted after long days in class and the fact that several meals were included...somehow I missed thatLOL. However, I did find some nice lunch spots and had dinner with some new friends from Texas, Saudi Arabia and New Zealand at Legal Seafood at the Charles Hotel. 

Also, I loved running in the AM along the Charles. I totally want to try sculling now.

Randy arrived on Thursday and, coincidentally, so did Bob Dylan and Mavis Staples. Of course, we had to see them (see above). We had  a few beers at Harpoon, which was right next to the venue. Great show, both bands were tight and it was totally fun. A bunch of the Australians in my class were also there.

When Friday arrived, so did an email from Dead & Co (for those who dont know, this is some of the remaining members of the Grateful Dead playing with John Mayer) saying that, as ticket holders for Saturday, we could buy Friday tix for $25. Well, enough said. We rushed into town after class and made it just in time for the 3rd song. Fenway is an amazing venue. We were in the original seats, how cool is that? Afterwards we were starved  and low and behold, there was Eastern Standard. Had  a great late dinner before getting the T back to Cambridge.

Saturday we moved to the Intercontinental in Boston. Our plan was to hit Island Creek Oysters before the Dead show, but apparently we needed reservation or it was a 2 hour wait. The Deadheads know all about this place LOL. A few doors down was Eastern Standard, with just a 30 minute wait. Perfect. We  got to walk along Yawkey Way to our gate, lots of bars packed with Heads, too. This time we had better seats on the green monster side. Another great show. For a late night bite we went to Pastoral, a cool pizza  place very close to our hotel. Thanks Kara for suggesting, it was delicious and the bartender was a hoot.

Sunday was our one full day in Boston and we wanted to make the most of it. We did an early run along the waterfront/harbor area and up to the North End. Wow, beautiful areas.  Saw the Ai Weiwei zodiac sculptures, which are also here in Pittsburgh. After cleaning up and a great breakfast in the  hotel (thanks IHG for the Club Level upgrade) we hit the streets. Having never been to Boston before, we wanted to see some of the Freedom Trail. Started off at Quincy Market and walked along until we got to  Boston Common. The heat and crowds were getting to us so the park was a great respite. There was some kind of music festival going and it was good to rest and cool off. Then we found our way to Newbury Street (I have a radar for shops) and ended up having lunch at Le Voiles. As my FB friends know, this is where Julian  from the Wall House once worked, and our friends at LAvion supply the waiter staff shirts. What a coincidence! We picked it because they had a huge tub of rosé bottles on ice. More shopping and then some oysters at Select Oyster Bar. Finally headed back to the hotel to rest, cool off and get ready for dinner.at Mama Maria. Thanks to Andy and all others who recommended. We had a lovely meal, wonderful service and food. Perfect way to celebrate my Harvard experience and a great way to end.

Once again, a special trip made better by the people at SBHOnline. Thanks again everyone. With inexpensive non-stops from PIT, I think we will be back when we have more time and its (hopefully) not as crowded.

----------


## andynap

Very nice. We love Boston but it is a walking town and our abilities will be limited for a while. Glad you liked Mama Maria's.

----------


## amyb

Great summary. We too enjoyed seeing Bostn and the hospitality at the intercontinental. Mama Maria's was also a top dining experience. Loved hooking up with the New England forum friends too.

----------


## KevinS

Jerome, the present Maitre D' at La Voile, previously worked at Wall House.  He replaced Julian at La Voile when Julian and Bernard purchased Wall House.  Yann, who was still at La Voile a few years ago, also worked a season at Wall House.

----------


## GramChop

Sounds like wicked fun, MB&R!

----------


## JEK

Living the dream in Beantown!

----------


## MIke R

Good to hear...sorry mr Bartly s was meh...it's always been a winner for me...but Mamma Maria's is the bomb as is Select  oysters  so all was not lost.....

----------


## stbartshopper

Ai Weiwei had an amazing show at our Art Museum in Indianapolis! Sounds like your trip was perfect except maybe for the heat! Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks all, it was a fun trip... but exhausting. I needed a vacation from that vacation LOL! Good food all around. I also found fun ice cream and tea shops in Cambridge. 

Mr. Bartley's was OK, loved my egg cream, but I was dressed up for class and it was really dirty and tight. We had to get up several times to let the people next to us leave, and then the new group be seated. Watching the table being bussed and cleaned was not pretty. That put a damper on the experience, but I get the draw.

All is never lost....the fun of travel is new and different experiences. Some good, some bad, some meh...all valuable. At least that's how we roll.  :cool:

----------

